# Nipple Sunday



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Headed out to the nipple on Sunday.Trolled around with several other boats in the area for hours while dodging rain. Was a rough ride out the weather man had it wrong again.was not 1 to 2. But after driving down from Alabama with a 36 ft boat in tow we were going regardless. Had several knockdown on islander/hoo combos and one on the Maurauder but never saw a fish. Stopped on edge on the way back and managed one Scamp and one King on a free line. A little bumpy but a good day on the water. After being out with a new addition to my family it was good to finally get out there. Mayby it will be better next time.:yes:


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

You went, that's the important part. Thanks for the report.


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Hey, Knockdowns at least keep you in the game!

Thanks for the report.


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks for the report . Sounds like maybe the hoo boys were playing with you. Were your ballyhoo's being short striked? The other reason I thought maybe hoo's were you maurauder being hit. About the weather well it has been hit or miss all summer.


----------

